
The Forgotten Life of Plants (2013) - unitedacademics
http://www.ua-magazine.com/plant-memory/
======
jly
I saw an interesting TED talk recently on the subject on plant intelligence,
that falls along the same lines.

For those interested:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/stefano_mancuso_the_roots_of_plant...](https://www.ted.com/talks/stefano_mancuso_the_roots_of_plant_intelligence)

